# My babies are growing too fast 😭



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Why do they grow so fast.....?


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Got a new toy this morning


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Very cute!

There are no baby goats, nor any baby animals, that do not grow up too fast.











(there may be some exceptions)


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww, I know, they grow up much too fast!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Very cute!
> 
> There are no baby goats, nor any baby animals, that do not grow up too fast.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

They're gorgeous! I was just looking at my babies and can't believe they're weaning age already.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> They're gorgeous! I was just looking at my babies and can't believe they're weaning age already.


Thanks. They are 3 weeks, 4 weeks and 3 months. 
They younger ones look so serious or just mad in every picture I take of them for some reason.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, they are looking good.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Why can’t they stay little forever  So cute!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Why can’t they stay little forever  So cute!


I know, I don't want to wait til next year for little ones again


----------

